#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Лингвистический форум >  > > >  >  > Лингвистический форум >  > > >  >  > Пали >  > > >  >  >  Видеокурс Стивена Саса по языку пали

## Ассаджи

Доброго времени, друзья!

Стивен Сас, ученик досточтимого Бхиккху Бодхи, начал курс видеолекций по языку пали.

Лекции можно прослушивать в 3-4 часа ночи через Зум:

https://www.baus.org/en/baus-groups/...ensive-course/

Или в трансляции на канале "Буддийской ассоциации США"  

https://www.youtube.com/user/bauscym/live

В курсе используются учебники, переведенные на русский:

https://dhamma.ru/paali/index.html

----------

Ануруддха (10.07.2020), Владимир Николаевич (09.07.2020), Гошка (23.07.2020), Кокотик (10.07.2020), Яреб (09.07.2020)

----------


## Ассаджи

Первая лекция была прочитана в понедельник:

----------

Владимир Николаевич (09.07.2020), Гошка (23.07.2020)

----------


## Ассаджи

Вторая лекция была прочитана в среду:




Дальнейшие лекции тоже будут читаться по понедельникам и средам.

----------

Владимир Николаевич (09.07.2020), Гошка (23.07.2020)

----------


## Ассаджи

Ярослав Золотарев сделал видеокурс по всем урокам учебника Лили де Сильвы для начинающих:

https://www.youtube.com/playlist?lis...hxnhkxry2JYGmm

----------

Владимир Николаевич (02.08.2020), Гошка (23.07.2020)

----------

